# Handels's Coronation Anthem adapted for the Champions League anthem, on vuvuzela!



## bachtothefuture (Mar 16, 2011)

UEFA has banned the vuvuzela at all of their matches! I want to demonstrate this injustice by performing the Champions League Anthem on a collapsible vuvuzela. The anthem is adapted from Handel's first Coronation Anthem, "Zadok the Priest":


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol: Quite funny. I was expecting something grandiose sounding because _Zadok_ is that type of music. Handel would have been amused to see his stuff ending up in world football.


----------



## Anterix (Jan 24, 2010)

By far the best vuvuzela performance I ever heard!


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

Poor Haendel. His bones should be struggling in his grave. Very funny


----------

